# Mississippi Grand Prix



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Who all is going? It's an awesome race, and it's this weekend. 
Mississippi Grand Prix


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

i'll be there.


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

I'll be there as well...


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Awesome. 

We raced like our lives depended on it


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

Andrea, nice racing this weekend. Very nice results.

Botto, great racing as well, and some good beer drinking to boot.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

B-Fun said:


> Andrea, nice racing this weekend. Very nice results.
> 
> Botto, great racing as well, and some good beer drinking to boot.


yep. well done andrea.

b-fun, what beer drinking are you referring to? 

some snaps.


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

You know the beer drinking I'm refering to. Starts with Bud, ends with weiser. Although I guess it was pretty tame since the others pansied out.

Nice pics btw, that's one rockin' foo-man-chu if I do say so myself.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

B-Fun said:


> You know the beer drinking I'm refering to. Starts with Bud, ends with weiser. Although I guess it was pretty tame since the others pansied out.
> 
> Nice pics btw, that's one rockin' foo-man-chu if I do say so myself.


oh... _that_ beer.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks, guys! Too bad Shannon is such a badass in the TT. She put 25 seconds on the rest of us going into the circuit race. Debbie Milne was only 1 second behind me, so I knew it was going to be an all-out fight to the finish. 


Ryan B. has a lot of photos on his blog. It's http://blog.roadcx.net


----------

